# Carnivorous Plants



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi, I'm interested in eventually obtaining some aquatic carnivores. Just curious, what are some of the most common ones, how much do they cost, can different carnivorous plants be kept together, what size aquarium, and is there any instance where one of these carnivorous plants can be kept with some animals?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Bladderwort is the most common one and will be the one you will see on places like aquabid. They can be kept with just about any fish (providing the fish doesn't eat it.) It has been know to trap small fry but it is unlikely.

http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=284


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Since you have never heard of google, I plugged in "carnivorous aquatic plants" -



> What are the aquatic Utricularia like?
> 
> U. ochroleuca
> 
> ...


from http://www.sarracenia.com/faq/faq5620.html

More sites are available....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Excellent! That's the kind of info I hope we can get in our archive!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Isn't that what I said? lol


----------

